# Vietnam Virtual Wall



## havasu (Mar 21, 2017)

I am sure we all know someone who made the ultimate sacrifice in Vietnam.

1. First click on a state. 
2. When it opens, scroll down to the city and the names will appear.
3.Then click on their names. It should show you a picture of the person, or at least their bio and medals. 
This really is an amazing web site. Someone spent a lot of time and effort to create it. 
I hope that everyone who receives this appreciates what those who served in Vietnam sacrificed for our country. 
The link below is a virtual wall of all those lost during the Vietnam war with the names, bio's and other information on our lost heroes. Those who remember that time frame, or perhaps lost friends or family can look them up on this site. 
Pass the link on to others, as many knew wonderful people whose names are listed. 
Vietnam Wall

http://www.virtualwall.org/iStates.htm


----------



## bud16415 (Mar 22, 2017)

:thbup::thbup::thbup::thbup:


----------



## Mastercarpenty (Mar 22, 2017)

Thanks Havasu- My half-brother is on there http://http://www.virtualwall.org/dd/DarnellDC01a.htm He's interred about a mile from where I live now. 

Too many, too young, too much wrong, but always with my deepest respect-
Phil


----------



## chrisn (Mar 22, 2017)

Can I steal this and put it on my facebook page and or other places?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 22, 2017)

chrisn said:


> Can I steal this and put it on my facebook page and or other places?



Absoultly, feel free to share it.


----------

